

Younger than 28? You've never lived a month of below average global temperature - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/climate-change/are-you-younger-28-youve-never-lived-month-below-average-temperature.html

======
norswap
Lacks precision. How is the average calculated, precisely? It seems that
winter months would always be below average. If the average is per month, I
can't believe that each month is warmer than the one last year, and that year
after year.

This is a crappy piece of "journalism".

------
nawitus
Nobody experiences average global temperature. It's just a statistic. There's
been plenty of colder than 'average' (which can mean several different things)
months in various places on Earth.

